# sick as a dog....



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

jesus, I thought I escaped the flu this year...  


arrrrgghhh!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear that dude!


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

*ZICAM. Whether you take it up the nose or down the throat (almost sounds like the beginning of the description found on the back of a porno tape box doesn't it?) Zicam is the stuff. I take it as soon as I start to feel any tingling in the throat or an unexplained sniffle or sneeze and it works great! Also you need to keep a stock of those highly-concentrated vitamin C candies they sell at just about any supermarket and suck on those little bastards all day long. Overload on vitamin C. Good luck.* :smt086


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

This has been the worst flu season ever for my family and I. Hope you’re better soon. No fun, for sure.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

GunCastGuy said:


> This has been the worst flu season ever for my family and I. Hope you're better soon. No fun, for sure.


No fun at all...

Today is the first day where I've actually felt like doing anything... So I "unblued" my cougar barrel... 

http://www.berettagunforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=294

Now I just need to finish doing my taxes...


----------

